# Dodge's latest Challenge - Don't get Bored - Get a Board!



## Dodge (23 Jan 2014)

Ok - I know some of you have been patient, and some not so patient but here we go!!!! (hammer) (hammer) 

Please read below carefully as taking part means that you must follow the criteria specified - and I mean it!!!! If it isn't specified below the answer will probably be no!! Other than that common sense must be adopted! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

Right - the Challenge - You will need a single board of timber, 5' long, 8" wide and 1" thick (Sawn) or 3/4" thick if pre-thicknessed. The wood can be hardwood, softwood, plywood, MDF - The decision is yours but you MUST start with a single piece of timber of that size. I re-itterate it must start as a single piece of timber. Therefore combinations of different timbers are not acceptable 

Once you have sourced your timber you need to make something from it - this is where the fun will begin as you can make whatever you want to and a large proportion of the scoring will be based on the design and inginuity adopted. It could be a box, it could be a birdhouse, it could be ......... well anything! It can be cut down into whatever component sizes suite your design

Once you have decided upon your project then you must provide a full photographic record in the WIPs staring with a picture of the board you start with, the marking out of components and the ongoing construction in the WIP section to open up the discussions. A drawing should also be shown on you WIP showing your plan - this can be a full working drawing or a series of sketches but must show your thought process.

The WIP must be done as progress develops and NOT left til the night before the closing date - The point of the exercise is to encourage discussion as well and again how the discussion is handled will again be taken into account when judging takes place. 

You can use any fittings you choose, and whilst their inclusion is not necessary any judging will be based on the manner in which they have been applied/fitted - Someone fitting a 50p hinge well will be judged far better than a £20 hinge fitted badly etc. The cost of fittings used will NOT be taken into account at judging, the choice of fitting and the way they are utilised will be! Therefore don't think that expense is the way to go!

Inlays can be used as deemed appropriate by the entrant

The finished piece may be finished in any manner chosen by the entrant but PAINTING is NOT acceptable

As you have probably gathered by now the whole point of the exercise is to get you thinking, designing and making something truly original as well as sharing your inspiration and design.

The challenge will run from today until the 30th April giving you three full months - judging will be undertaken shortly after that date by submission of photographs and the WIP.

There will only be ONE class (not one for professionals and one for amateurs) so lets not have any whinging about it being unfair - most professionals havn't got the time that the amateurs have!!!!

Right if you want to take part - you must register by starting a WIP showing the board you will use and sketches/drawing by Valentines day (Thats the 14th February for the unromantic types out there!! :roll: )

So all thats left to say is :-

Dont get bored - Get a board!!!!!!!! #-o #-o


----------



## Melinda_dd (23 Jan 2014)

Whoop whoop its here!!

So first question. ... can other bits be added
Ie: edging if veneered mdf is to be used
Or solid feet if a box,
Or bits for decoration........like my last challenge box were solid bits were added?
Or solid lipping? ?????

Just thinking out loud! !


----------



## Dodge (23 Jan 2014)

Melinda_dd":33kyi0ur said:


> Whoop whoop its here!!
> 
> So first question. ... can other bits be added
> Ie: edging if veneered mdf is to be used
> ...



NO! - The finished piece must be made solely from the board of the size specified - how you cut it up and utilise it is up to you

The only exception is the addition of inlay stringing as specified above


----------



## marcros (23 Jan 2014)

Is it worth posting this also in the scroll sawers and turners forums? Might have some interest there too.


----------



## carlb40 (23 Jan 2014)

Hmmm well i have my plan, just need to see if i have or can get some suitable timber in time. :shock:


----------



## Melinda_dd (23 Jan 2014)

Dodge":35ljbfd9 said:


> Melinda_dd":35ljbfd9 said:
> 
> 
> > Whoop whoop its here!!
> ...



Just stringing?....... not banding (i believe this is the wider kind?)or inlayed pictures or shapes
....... I googled inlays for clarity. .. but didn't get clarity just more questions...... sorry!
:roll:


----------



## riclepp (24 Jan 2014)

woot, I'm in. Off to get my board later. Ooooo, what species of wood to chose??????? I already know what I shall be making.


----------



## Dodge (24 Jan 2014)

Oh Melinda!!! :roll: :lol: 

Inlay, stringing, banding - YES!

Now get on with it!!!!! (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Dodge (24 Jan 2014)

carlb40":33m0mmhh said:


> Hmmm well i have my plan, just need to see if i have or can get some suitable timber in time. :shock:



Well you have got three weeks until Valentines! No excuses


----------



## marcros (24 Jan 2014)

Dodge":1zoeuv72 said:


> Oh Melinda!!! :roll: :lol:
> 
> Inlay, stringing, banding - YES!
> 
> Now get on with it!!!!! (hammer) (hammer)



can the inlay be 1/2" thick and approx 4' x 8"?


----------



## Racers (24 Jan 2014)

Can you use a board of lesser dimensions? I have a couple of 7" wide teak boards.

Pete


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (24 Jan 2014)

Ooh Sir....sir....can you...can you


----------



## Grahamshed (24 Jan 2014)

Damn, I know I put that thinking cap somewhere.

I have a nicely figured board in the shed that must be about that size....... but what to make with it. Hmmmmm


----------



## marcros (24 Jan 2014)

Grahamshed":23u4lorn said:


> Damn, I know I put that thinking cap somewhere.
> 
> I have a nicely figured board in the shed that must be about that size....... but what to make with it. Hmmmmm



A thinking cap stand/rack. Then you would avoid the issue next time...


----------



## Grahamshed (24 Jan 2014)

Yep, maybe.


----------



## cambournepete (24 Jan 2014)

Does the whole board have to be used?
For example is it within the rules just to make button?


----------



## Chrispy (24 Jan 2014)

I've a feeling that although this challenge starts with a short plank it may get very.................................... very long!!


----------



## riclepp (24 Jan 2014)

Right I now have me little bit O Wood. So I got a 5 foot long x 8inch wide x 1 inch thick piece of cherry. So I am now half way registered.

So what am I going to build with it. I am making an English Writing slope (Old fashioned and think of Jane Austen era type of thingy). In a few days I will have some poor sctches up. Yes I will be doing the whole hog that goes on one of these things and yes I know, it will not be marked on that. But I will be killing two birds with one stone as I will gift it to the wife 

Now the hardest part, the drawings..........


.


----------



## Dodge (24 Jan 2014)

Oh come on folks - common sense!!

The spirit of the challenge is that you all start with the same amount of timber otherwise you will all start the "his bit was bigger than mine" comments

So you have read the rules - you start with a board 5' long, 8" wide and 1" thick - Simples :lol: :lol: 

What you make with it is up to you!

Well done Mr Leppard!!!!!!! See its quite easy really, well it must be is Riclepp understands (hammer) (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Jan 2014)

My partner says I should make a shelf... 5'x1"x8"
:roll: :roll: :roll: 

They just don't understand! !!!


----------



## Dodge (24 Jan 2014)

Melinda_dd":26qbqd2x said:


> My partner says I should make a shelf... 5'x1"x8"
> :roll: :roll: :roll:
> 
> They just don't understand! !!!



But you wouldn't have enough wood for the brackets!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Melinda_dd (24 Jan 2014)

:lol: :lol: dam didn't think of that reply!

Going to see if I can get some wood tomorrow! ! :?


----------



## marcros (24 Jan 2014)

What are the thoughts on a small part of an overall project that needs a machine to produce that we do not have- for example a turned component for somebody with no lathe- is it permitted to ask somebody to turn it on our behalf, obviously using the timber from the single board?


----------



## Dodge (25 Jan 2014)

marcros":2q1942nf said:


> What are the thoughts on a small part of an overall project that needs a machine to produce that we do not have- for example a turned component for somebody with no lathe- is it permitted to ask somebody to turn it on our behalf, obviously using the timber from the single board?



NO - purely YOUR OWN work and within the parameters of your abilities.


----------



## riclepp (25 Jan 2014)

cmon peeps, the rules state clearly what is needed. a board 5ft x 8inch x 1 inch and make what ever YOU want. Any extra i.e. inlays, hinges will not be considered, but can be included in the final piece. But purly in thought process and craftmanship. There will things that I have never done before, but I will attempt them (on scrap at first).

It's all in the rules...read them.


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Jan 2014)

Just been to the place I thought I was gonna get my wood.....

£50 plus for anything other than pine..


----------



## riclepp (25 Jan 2014)

wow, that's a lot. I got my board from witnesham saw mill yesterday and it only cost me £10!!!!! billy bargin


----------



## carlb40 (25 Jan 2014)

riclepp":eachljb8 said:


> wow, that's a lot. I got my board from witnesham saw mill yesterday and it only cost me £10!!!!! billy bargin


Have they got any more? :mrgreen:


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Jan 2014)

carlb40":mbvfwrfl said:


> riclepp":mbvfwrfl said:
> 
> 
> > wow, that's a lot. I got my board from witnesham saw mill yesterday and it only cost me £10!!!!! billy bargin
> ...



Too right I want some! I was expecting 20 for oak but 50 Plus!
Im gutted...... its one of the only places locally. Ive got 1 more place to try. :?


----------



## marcros (25 Jan 2014)

cant you buy a board from work, melinda? If i remember rightly you work at a cabinet makers dont you?

failing that, i have just bought some bubinga from http://www.goodtimber.com/cgi-bin/newbu ... st_RS.html. (not for this project) on their old website, they had prices, but I cant see it here. They charged be £22 for postage, but that was for 2 large boards- [email protected]"x10" and 1"10", both 8' long.Wht I am trying to say is that the postage may not be as much as you fear, and anything around £40 a cube, will be close to the tenner a board (assuming no wastage)

this is last years price list, so you can get an idea. http://web.archive.org/web/201305121653 ... prices.pdf you never know, they may have an offcut, or a board that one end isnt to spec and you would still get your 5' from.


----------



## riclepp (25 Jan 2014)

Melinda_dd":1irrv8cr said:


> carlb40":1irrv8cr said:
> 
> 
> > riclepp":1irrv8cr said:
> ...




Yep they have loads.

Walnut, cherry Mahogany (limited), Brown Oak, lime, ash, beech.... well you name it. They also have some lovely walnut with they don't sell as they are also furniture makers.

They are sadly only open Mon to Fri. If you meed some pm me and i'll give you their details and you can make arrangements.


----------



## carlb40 (25 Jan 2014)

Will PM later Richard. Going to see if they will post timber or not. :roll:


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Jan 2014)

Thanks for that. I'll have a look when I get home. 

.... unfortunately no I can't as I'm not there anymore.


----------



## riclepp (25 Jan 2014)

Melinda_dd":1hknao0d said:


> Thanks for that. I'll have a look when I get home.
> 
> .... unfortunately no I can't as I'm not there anymore.




Oh dear what happened? I do hope that you are working though


----------



## Melinda_dd (25 Jan 2014)

[/quote=Yep they have loads.

Walnut, cherry Mahogany (limited), Brown Oak, lime, ash, beech.... well you name it. They also have some lovely walnut with they don't sell as they are also furniture makers.

They are sadly only open Mon to Fri. If you meed some pm me and i'll give you their details and you can make arrangements.

[/quote]

I'ld like those details too please.... see if they'll deliver to my area too.
If not I may be going through Ipswich soon


----------



## riclepp (26 Jan 2014)

Have put my WIP for this comp on the Projects section. Hope it is in the right place


----------



## SteveF (26 Jan 2014)

i dont have the time for this  

it looks fun
if someone is struggling for a board in the kent area pm me

Steve


----------



## marcros (26 Jan 2014)

riclepp":2a9q2qh8 said:


> Have put my WIP for this comp on the Projects section. Hope it is in the right place



same here. let's hope it is correct!


----------



## Dodge (27 Jan 2014)

Yes WIPs in that section - cheers folks


----------



## Cowboy _Builder (27 Jan 2014)

Dodge":3je11wd5 said:


> Melinda_dd":3je11wd5 said:
> 
> 
> > My partner says I should make a shelf... 5'x1"x8"
> ...


You wouldn't need wood for brackets if you put it on the floor and call it a "Floor standing shelf"


----------



## MMUK (27 Jan 2014)

I'll see how funds and time will allow me over the next couple of weeks. I may have to have a go at this, I should be able to do something by the deadline  Won't be anything spectacular though, I'm restricted to a small workshop (12' x 7') at the mo shared with my dad.


----------



## Melinda_dd (28 Jan 2014)

riclepp":1b401dxa said:


> wow, that's a lot. I got my board from witnesham saw mill yesterday and it only cost me £10!!!!! billy bargin



Have rung and spoken to them... going on friday to see what they've got as I'm up that was anyway. He thinks he'll be able to find me something.

I think I can dare to think about a project now!!!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dodge (30 Jan 2014)

Come on folks - Any more takers???


----------



## carlb40 (30 Jan 2014)

I'm trying to source some timber, all mine is either too short/ narrow. The closest i have is a piece of 7 x 1. All my ply is 4ft or under to fit in my car.


----------



## jimmyhenson (31 Jan 2014)

I'll probably give it a go, trying to think of what to make and I'll get a board next week. Great to see the competition being run, I appreciate the thought and organisation involved, looking forward to seeing all the entries.


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

I cannot believe how much trouble I am having deciding what to make


----------



## Melinda_dd (31 Jan 2014)

COUNT ME IN PEOPLE! !! 

I have no idea what I'm gonna make ..... but got my board today so the thinking cap is officially on!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (31 Jan 2014)

Grahamshed":1fafbwhe said:


> I cannot believe how much trouble I am having deciding what to make



I can not believe I can't think of anything other than a box!!!

Feel free to share :wink:


----------



## Grahamshed (31 Jan 2014)

A box is all that is in my mind at the moment but it would involve resawing the board to get the proportions right and I am not sure if I am up to that.


----------



## carlb40 (31 Jan 2014)

Melinda_dd":371u1gr1 said:


> Grahamshed":371u1gr1 said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot believe how much trouble I am having deciding what to make
> ...


Thought you were making a shelf? :lol:


----------



## Dodge (31 Jan 2014)

Come on folks - where is your imagination???? (hammer) (hammer) 

A board of that size - well you could make a bracket clock, a magazine rack, a birdbox, a banjo barometer, a wall clock, a tray etc etc

oh pipper did I just give some hints there :wink: :wink:


----------



## Chrispy (31 Jan 2014)

Or a whole house full of furniture, well for a dolls house that is.


----------



## riclepp (31 Jan 2014)

or what about a backgammon board and pieces, letter rack :roll: :roll: :roll: (hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 Feb 2014)

Dodge":3g74zkns said:


> Come on folks - where is your imagination???? (hammer) (hammer)
> 
> A board of that size - well you could make a bracket clock, a magazine rack, a birdbox, a banjo barometer, a wall clock, a tray etc etc
> 
> oh pipper did I just give some hints there :wink: :wink:



Now it's gonna look like I'm taking your ideas!!

I was bluffing!! I had an idea..... just not sure I'm clever enough to pull it off .... so was keeping it to myself!!!


----------



## heatherw (1 Feb 2014)

Could you add upholstery or does it have to be just wood?


----------



## bobscarle (1 Feb 2014)

I am sure that I have a nice piece of ash in the garage. Must be about the right width, just need to cut it down to conform to the rules. What to make with it it......Not sure at the moment. Some sort of desk tidy, a box, what about that little side table I wanted to build.

Ok, please count me in and I will think of something before the 14th.


----------



## carlb40 (7 Feb 2014)

Ok i'll play


----------



## Chrispy (9 Feb 2014)

OK, still looking for the right piece of wood but I'm in.


----------



## Dodge (9 Feb 2014)

Well done folks!!


----------



## Losos (10 Feb 2014)

Dodge":df8m7ghf said:


> Come on folks - Any more takers???



I'm thinking about it :lol: got loads of timber that size (Not good timber 'tho - Spruce) but what I don't have is time and a warm workshop, but sounds like you're going to be busy judging the entries soon


----------



## Woodmonkey (10 Feb 2014)

This sounds fun, I think I have some boards around that size, just need to think of something to make in the next 4 days... that would be a big spice rack wouldn't it...?


----------



## Dodge (14 Feb 2014)

Today is closing day folks - Need piccies posted by the end of today!!!!

So come on "lets be avving U" as they say in Norwich!! (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Woodmonkey (14 Feb 2014)

Oh [email protected] there goes another deadline. As the late great Douglas Adams said, "I love deadlines, I love the whooshing noise they make as they go by..."


----------



## Grahamshed (14 Feb 2014)

Like that.


----------



## Melinda_dd (14 Feb 2014)

Dodge":31j2k3ou said:


> Today is closing day folks - Need piccies posted by the end of today!!!!
> 
> So come on "lets be avving U" as they say in Norwich!! (hammer) (hammer)



That'll teach me for reading the rules properly! !

Pictures submitted. .... eventually!


----------



## Dodge (15 Feb 2014)

OK folks - we have our entrants - well done folks!

Am looking forward to watching your WIPs, and the banter they generate.

Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Melinda_dd (15 Feb 2014)

I hope adidat made it in the line up? I'd like to see his wip.... he was only 1min out?
  [-o< [-o<


----------



## Dodge (17 Feb 2014)

Hes in Melinda - panic not!


----------



## adidat (17 Feb 2014)

Thanks Melinda and Roger, i blame the forum! it took ages to say my post had gone through! :lol:

adidat


----------



## Sheffield Tony (28 Apr 2014)

Dodge":3s1wjstt said:


> The challenge will run from today until the 30th April giving you three full months - judging will be undertaken shortly after that date by submission of photographs and the WIP.



Just stumbled on this looking at WIP threads. That's the day after tomorrow ! Did everyone fall asleep mid February ?


----------



## adidat (28 Apr 2014)

Im working on mine now only started yesterday


----------



## marcros (28 Apr 2014)

I have to declare that I have had so much on since starting that I have done no more than my last update.


----------



## Dodge (30 Apr 2014)

Well what can I say  

Not a single entrant finished the challenge - Never mind


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 May 2014)

my apologies you have already had. I'm gutted I had to pull out
...and that no one else finished as this will put pay to any future competitions


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (1 May 2014)

Can I suggest you launch another competition quickly....cash in on the guilt from this one


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 May 2014)

Random Orbital Bob":34k4z80o said:


> Can I suggest you launch another competition quickly....cash in on the guilt from this one



Or an extension.... maybe till the Summer end [-o<


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (1 May 2014)

If you do an extension I'll sign up (obviously I won't actually make anything) 

No seriously, if you extend the deadline I'll do one cos I've got something in mind


----------



## Dodge (1 May 2014)

No Sorry - I wont be extending or trying to organise anything else


----------



## Melinda_dd (1 May 2014)




----------



## Chrispy (1 May 2014)

Well hands up I just got bored! Just after I got my board! Sorry.


----------



## Racers (2 May 2014)

I had trouble getting hold of the right size board, I had a couple that where too short.

I would go for another box making comp, simpler more flexible rules would help.

The gap from the last comp might have been a problem, I think if we could get some momentum going it would help.

Pete


----------



## Woodmonkey (2 May 2014)

Yep same as me I had a few boards kicking around but all a bit to short


----------

